# Beerfest 2009



## chris.taylor.98 (3/12/08)

*Beerfest 2009*

*
$1500 in prizes ... 2 great nights *​
The Melbourne Brewers is once again running Beerfest at Grand Ridge Brewery, Mirboo North, Victoria from *Friday 20th to Saturday 21st February 2009*. Entries close 12pm Saturday 7th February 2009.

The are 8 Categories, covering most Beer Styles (expanded range this year). Full details of the comp can be found at www.beerefest.org.au, including, sponsors, Entry Details/Form. 

There are some great prizes on offer - including: 
- $500 for Champion beer of show;
- Champion Brewer - will have the opportunity to brew a batch of beer at a commercial brewery and the beer will be served on tap at the Transport Bar, Federation Square, Melbourne as per the last two years.


Judges & Stewards

A call out for judges will go out in the next week or so.

It really is a great weekend away. 

Starts off with a round of golf on Friday afternoon (see how many rounds of drinks you can aquire within 9 holes!) and ends with the presentation and a spit roast on Sat night.

For those on a budget, camping is allowed in front of the scout hall (only 100m from the brewery) or you can try your luck in the sleeping in the scout hall for a minimal fee.

Grand ridge also have a range of more luxurious accommodation options.



Chris Taylor
Club Secretary
The Melbourne Brewers 

View attachment Beerfest_2009_EntryForm.pdf


----------



## Fents (4/12/08)

sweeeet! cant wait. always a massive weekend.


----------



## devo (4/12/08)

awesome news :beerbang:


----------



## Kleiny (4/12/08)

Awesome :icon_cheers: 


Would love to have a crack at judgeing 
and maybe enter a few beers (if thats allowed)


----------



## BrenosBrews (4/12/08)

Cool, been waiting for the details so I can organise some holidays. After Vicbrew I'm keen to enter a more refinded beer and maybe even a few more.

Probably not so much into judging just yet but im definately keen to help out as a steward if required.

Should I message privately with my details?


----------



## rich_lamb (5/12/08)

Keep an eye out for the call for Judges and Stewards, which is coming out shortly, otherwise go direct to the beerfest website:

http://www.beerfest.org.au/

which I think already has a way to register for "active duty"


----------



## wakkatoo (6/12/08)

Might try to get to this. Would be interested in helping with the stewarding. Won't enter any beer as I won't have any ready in time  

At the moment I would look at arriving there late fri or very early sat (coming from Ballarat). Probably just roll the swag out. I'll see how it goes but there might be a couple of spare seats if anyone is happy to chip in for fuel and car-pool.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (9/12/08)

Hi All,

Attached is an updated entry form, with new improved sponsor list ...

View attachment Beerfest_2009_EntryForm.pdf



No changes to the other details.


Cheers

Chris


----------



## pmolou (5/1/09)

this mayb sound silly but as iv never entered a comp before i have no idea 
do we get scored on our brews with deedback or is it just the people who win 

cheers


----------



## Beer Krout (5/1/09)

Accommodation is easy.
We are given the scout hall and a patch of grass behind the brewery every year.
So a swag or tent will be perfect or just a sleeping bag.
Make sure you bring ear plugs if you set up in the scout hall  

Of course there's a motel somewhere in town if your so inclined.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (5/1/09)

pmolou said:


> this mayb sound silly but as iv never entered a comp before i have no idea
> do we get scored on our brews with deedback or is it just the people who win
> 
> cheers



Hi pmolou

All entrants will receive a set of score sheets detailing the judges findings for each beer entered (takes up to 6 weeks after the competition).

A scoresheet will also be published listing all entries, their scores, and their place in the category they have entered (takes about a week after the competition) and will be posted in various places, including this thread here.


----------



## thunderchild (8/1/09)

Are interstate entries welcome?


----------



## Bizier (8/1/09)

Is accommodation only open for judges, or also entrants? As in can I enter and bring a tent?


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (8/1/09)

thunderchild said:


> Are interstate entries welcome?



Interstate entries are welcome. 

As long as you get them to 

The Brewer's Den, 253 Dorset Road Boronia 3155, Vic

On or before 7th February 2009 with appropriate entry form and entry fee.

More details (and entry form) on the web site http://www.beerfest.org.au/

Send me a PM if you need more info


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (8/1/09)

Bizier said:


> Is accommodation only open for judges, or also entrants? As in can I enter and bring a tent?



Accommodation is open to all comers (on a first come first served basis). Plenty of room to pitch a tent or just find a space in the scout hall (think there is a small fee for the scout hall).

You don't even have to be enter the comp if you don't want to, just come along and enjoy the party.

Of course once you get there we will do our best to get you involved


----------



## Bizier (8/1/09)

My birthday is the 20th - thanks for organising a party.


----------



## brendo (2/2/09)

How do the entries work - un-labelled bottles with the entry from attached?

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (2/2/09)

brendo said:


> How do the entries work - un-labelled bottles with the entry from attached?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Brendo




Hi Brendo,

Best way is to wrap the completed entry form around the bottle, with a rubber band or two over it to keep it on.

Doesn't matter about other labels/markings on bottles, as the judges never get to see them.


Less then a week to go before entries are due in.


----------



## brendo (2/2/09)

Chris Taylor said:


> Hi Brendo,
> 
> Best way is to wrap the completed entry form around the bottle, with a rubber band or two over it to keep it on.
> 
> ...



Thanks Chris... one less job to worry about, means I can concentrate of drinking... I mean evaluating possible entries :icon_cheers: 

Brendo


----------



## peas_and_corn (2/2/09)

I've entered, first time entering a comp, so it'll be interesting to get the feedback


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (2/2/09)

Good luck to all who have/are entering.

Still judging spots available for those look for an excuse for a weekend away.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (15/2/09)

all good? not abandoning the fest because it might all burn down around your ears??

Hope you all survive and have a great weekend


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (15/2/09)

We are getting quite a few inquiries as to whether Beerfest can still proceed as planned up at Mirboo North.

We have been in regular contact with Grand Ridge Brewery over the last couple of weeks, and there advice to date is that we should still go ahead as planned.

It appears that Mirboo North town itself has not been impacted directly at this stage.

We will keep an eye on conditions leading up to Friday, and the weather this week still looks to be favorable for the fire fighting efforts (forecast for possible showers on the Fri and Sat), so do not expect there to be any further problems for Beerfest.

On a brighter note we collated entries today and looks like it will be a good run again this year. Really looking forward to getting stuck into the judging this weekend coming.


----------



## rich_lamb (16/2/09)

Latest judging roster is up at Beerfest Linky
Still spots open for judging (we're allowing up to 4 per flight for any newcomers wanting experience).

mmmm, tasty beer judging :icon_drool2: 
Should be a great weekend


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (16/2/09)

Come on people ... its Stout and Porters that needs one more brave soul to step up to the plate.

I did this category 2 years back (my first judging session), and it was great. 

We even have Russian Imperial Stout thrown in to completely finish you off.

I would be doing this one in an instance if I hadn't already entered in this category.


----------



## Maple (17/2/09)

Chris Taylor said:


> I would be doing this one in an instance if I hadn't already entered in this category.



Bugger, Guess I can still hope for a second/third then... (yeah, dreaming, I know)


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (17/2/09)

Maple said:


> Bugger, Guess I can still hope for a second/third then... (yeah, dreaming, I know)



Maple, your chances are only increased by me entering in this category. After 2 beerfests, I am still yet to place, much to the amusement of fellow club members.

I saw you have entered a Rogenbier as well, and if its anywhere near as good as the previous caseswap Rye beer then I am sure it will do very well.


----------



## brendo (17/2/09)

Chris Taylor said:


> Come on people ... its Stout and Porters that needs one more brave soul to step up to the plate.



If only I oculd make it down... I would sign up for this category in a heartbeat... mmmmmm Stout... :icon_drool2:


----------



## rich_lamb (17/2/09)

From memory there were about 5 Russian Imperial Stouts - and one of those was from Chris himself. Given the standard of RIS I've tasted at recent comps this would be a very tasty category I expect.

Shame I can't be in two places at one time; I'll be working through the (always) extensive range of Pale Ales. Oh yeah, and I entered a stout now that I think of it!


----------



## wakkatoo (19/2/09)

1 more sleep.

Very excited about this  . Who else will be camping at the scout hall?


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (19/2/09)

Well I'm not so excited about sleeping in the scout hall after doing it for the last two beerfests 

But I am excited about the two nights of great beer and even better company.

There is a bunch of Melbourne Brewers who are also AHBers will be there

superhero42

Bitter & Twisted 

to name a few (to be honest I can't remember all the AHB names)

also expecting a few of the worthog guys, some bayside brewers, and generally a bunch of really great brewers

Sat night is going to go off :beerbang:  :super:

Edit: opps, and of course can't forget the westgate brewers.


----------



## HoppingMad (19/2/09)

All the best to those heading down. And all the best to those entering. Would love to be a fly on the wall (the one that dives in and drinks a bit of the brew then flies off!), but the missus has other plans.

Shame no one is up for stout and porter judging. Must be this darn hot weather perhaps? 

Hopper.


----------



## wakkatoo (20/2/09)

knocked off work early. Car is packed. Mate is waiting to be picked up.

As soon as swmbo gets home, I'm off


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (22/2/09)

Beerfest is officially done and dusted.

Results will be published shortly, but as a teaser let me just say there will be some very happy AHB Vic case swappers when they come out ( I counted 3 from memory, but don't hold me to it).

Lots of beer, lots of fun and lots of sore heads today.

Thanks again to wakkatoo and his mate for coming down and judging, and all others who attended and or enter the comp.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (23/2/09)

Alright .. time to put you all out of your misery.

Results attached ... will go up on the website in the next day or so.


All I can say is we must be doing something right with the Vic case swaps

1st Pale Ale - Mortz
3rd Pale Ale - Haysie
2nd Dark Ale and Lager - Maple

Bloody great job guys.

Congratulations to all who placed.

Thanks heaps to those that came up to help.

And thanks to all those who entered. 

I will endeavor to get judging sheets/trophies out in the next 3 weeks or so. 

View attachment Beerfest_Results_2009_V2.pdf


----------



## Fish (18/3/09)

I'd just like to post a public apology to Ross at Craftbrewer for not publicising his sponsorship of BEERFEST 2009. 

Ross generously, as always, offered a prize to all eight categories.

Craftbrewer should thanked and applauded for their support of homebrew clubs and their competitions.

Sheepishly Cheers
Fish


----------

